
PantherX Operating System - indigodaddy
https://www.pantherx.org/
======
johncoltrane
> and exercise their right to freedom of monitoring and tracking.

I'd rather exercice my right to freedom _from_ monitoring and tracking, if
there's such a thing.

~~~
indigodaddy
Interesting how the developer gets downvoted for an honest and forthright
response to a grammar troll's obviously sarcastic comment.

